

Rational or random? Professor models how people send e-mails - Anon84
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/11/19/rational.or.random.professor.models.how.people.send.e.mails

======
Anon84
A link to the actual paper:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2008/11/18/0800332105.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2008/11/18/0800332105.abstract?sid=d5fd2f6a-5a9e-4ac6-bdb3-7c9f9bc7850c)

